# Worth it? ?



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello guys I found a brand new 14 diesel Cruze for 22250 is it worth it? I drive 80 miles round trip to work and home 5 days a week. I know this has been asked a lot and I have done my research but I felt the need to ask your opinion.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

What options are on it? I picked up a used 14 that has everything but sunroof, foglights and nav for $18 with only 13k on the clock. I found the original bill of sale in the glove box and the previous owner paid 30K for it back in July of 13.


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

Only option that stood out was the 2LT Driver Convenience Package.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

To me with driving that many miles it would be worth it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Worth it. Just buy a GMPP to make sure that it continues to be a good buy. 

You will drive this diesel far more than you think you will. So don't cheap out on the warranty mileage.


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

How much if at all should I try to talk them down? With it being a 2014 model?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

its still 2 years old offer 19 you can always come up.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Try something like offering 20k OTD.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe there is a 4500 rebate on these. On top of that, they probably want to get it off their lot, so I would bet they would go down to invoice and split the holdback with you, plus share a couple coupons (dealers get these $500 coupons they can use at their discretion). Rough numbers, I can see them getting to $6K off very easily and $7K off with some pushing.


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

You should be able to get a better deal. Mine had an MSRP of $26,560 (only options were chrome side moulding, front/rear splash guards and Crystal Red Metallic paint). I paid $20,698 (plus fees). I don't think $20K OTD is realistic, but $20K plus fees certainly is.

BTW, certainly the best choice I made in regards to fuel economy. Took a 200-mile trip yesterday, 53.8 MPG average!

Edited to add: I bought mine at the end of June 2015.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tell them you're trying to get as close to 20 as possible...and if they can't go down, ask them what they can do to at least make it a better deal (oil changes, car mats, etc). But 22k for a new diesel sounds like a great deal as is. Especially with your commute.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Man, oh man. These current selling prices make me want to cry I was an early adopter of the CTD and man did I pay for it. Would I do it again? Absolutely! But the thought of getting one of these for 22K is awesome. With a trade in (a good one), GM rewards and some special offer they were running at the time, I still paid through the nose. Ugh.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I paid 23945+ tax and fees for mine back in May 2013. This included 750 from USAA. MSRP 25695. I was about 26K even out the door.


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a 07 accord v6 that doesn't get very good mpg that I plan on trading in and I know I won't get the amount that I owe on it. But that happens I guess. My work situation won't be changing anytime soon and if it does it's only be further of a drive. I was leaning towards the Eco mt, but if I can get the diesel for a good price id rather do that. I forgot to mention I get a gm supplier discount as well.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sfine118 said:


> I have a 07 accord v6 that doesn't get very good mpg that I plan on trading in and I know I won't get the amount that I owe on it. But that happens I guess. My work situation won't be changing anytime soon and if it does it's only be further of a drive. I was leaning towards the Eco mt, but if I can get the diesel for a good price id rather do that. I forgot to mention I get a gm supplier discount as well.


You won't regret getting the diesel. It's a great car. I usually have a short attention span with cars, but this one has captivated me and is my favorite car out of the 80 or so cars I have owned in my life.

If you can get kbb.com value for your car on trade in, 4500 rebate on top of supplier pricing, you should do very well.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The diesel, only comes in a 2LT option, btw. So you can only add the Nav, sunroof and the blind spot/cross traffic alert, and fogs. The rest is all standard. Leather heated seats and all.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealer here had like 4 and they took forever(not as long as that dealer near you) to sell or pawn off to another dealer. MSRP on a LTZ here is like $27K and $29K on the Diesel. Besides lordstown meets, haven't seen a diesel and the LTZ in the wild are usually Enterprise. MSRP's that high send people to the Malibu or other brands. 

Talk em down as low as you can get.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

paid 21.4k July 1st 2014, sticker was 26,700. Try for 20k!

BTW the ESP warr is 800 dealer cost. friends and family pay 100 over so that's 900. Ive head of some paying darn near 2Gs.


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, the dealer I bought from wanted $2,000 for the ESP, I told him absolutely not going to happen. The drivetrain is already covered for 5/100, so the ESP is off the hook for the big stuff. Ended up getting it for $1100, I was good with that. He made it seem like he did me a huge favor and he was going to get fired for it, I didn't have the heart to tell him I used to work at a dealership and know the cost, plus remind him of the point or two he made on the financing...


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

I went in and talked to them, and they came down to 21400. And acted like he was a miracle worker getting me the 4500 discount. The gm supplier discount was 900. And they offered me 5k for my car. So after fees, taxes and roll over from my car it came out to be 29,449. So I ended up leaving and said "I'd think about it." Granted it wasn't a bad price, I wasn't happy with the amount they offered for my trade in.


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

They can do better, I got a nearly $1500 discount on top of the $4500 in rebates. Your $900 supplier discount should even be on top of that since GM reimburses just like rebates. Are there any chargeable options on this? Or is it just the base diesel? If there are no upgrades you should be closer to $20K plus fees, maybe even slightly under $20K.

I went to a dealer 120 miles from my home to get my deal, maybe expand your search. Look on Auto Trader for 2014 Cruzes, they all have the same rebate. I negotiated most of the deal over the phone so I didn't waste my time, they just had to look at the trade when I got there.


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey, check out this car I found on Cars.com: Search car listing. Back up camera.


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

It also has the Pioneer sound system. That looks like a good deal, plus your $900 off.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds like you're in a pickle with the trade-in. Still need to work on price but at this point the dealer could take 10k off and still screw you on trade, financing, and insurance.

So after you get them down to 20k, Keep an eye on the APR and I'd deff. get GAP ins!!! Just for comparison Capitol One offered 1.45% on a 5yr loan and I paid 250 for the GAP(again 100 over cost) So shop your rates before hand


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sfine118 said:


> I have a 07 accord v6 that doesn't get very good mpg that I plan on trading in and I know I won't get the amount that I owe on it. But that happens I guess. My work situation won't be changing anytime soon and if it does it's only be further of a drive. I was leaning towards the Eco mt, but if I can get the diesel for a good price id rather do that. I forgot to mention I get a gm supplier discount as well.


My TL "S" got 27-30 on the FWY and I was always in the fast lane. If you drive the diesel hard, it's only going to get you 35mpg on HWY. Maybe time to reconsider, throw some headers on that V6 and wax it up


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Not sure where you are located but this might be a better deal, I thought about this one and passed on it, so maybe someone in the forum can benefit. It is a 2015 Cruze Diesel in Ottumwa, Iowa at a Chevrolet dealer. It is white listed for 27,820 it is brand new, they are selling for $20,692 plus a modest dealer fee. they tagged the car and it is 25% of list price. the only catch is the warranty started on 6/1/15. Ask for Curtis he is a really nice guy. They were VERY fair on trying to trade for my 14 Eco 6 Speed. The options are sun roof and sound package, that's it. It is a great deal in my opinion. Hope someone can benefit.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I think 35 on the highway is pretty conservative. We get 35 average with a heavy mix of stop and go traffic commuting in Dallas. I drove to Oklahoma City a few weeks ago and averaged 47mpg at 75-78mph when headed north and 44 on the return home.

We traded a 2012 1lt 6mt Cruze for our diesel. Hands down the diesel is my preference. The 1lt doesn't do as good as the Eco 1.4t, but even with the shorter gears, I always felt that the car was underpowered. We put about 25k per year on our vehicles.

We frequently go to St. Louis, and I've not owned another vehicle that would make the entire trip without filling up.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

econrey said:


> I think 35 on the highway is pretty conservative. We get 35 average with a heavy mix of stop and go traffic commuting in Dallas. I drove to Oklahoma City a few weeks ago and averaged 47mpg at 75-78mph when headed north and 44 on the return home.
> 
> We traded a 2012 1lt 6mt Cruze for our diesel. Hands down the diesel is my preference. The 1lt doesn't do as good as the Eco 1.4t, but even with the shorter gears, I always felt that the car was underpowered. We put about 25k per year on our vehicles.
> 
> We frequently go to St. Louis, and I've not owned another vehicle that would make the entire trip without filling up.


Don't get me wrong, LOVE the TD! but the raw power comes at a price eco. If the Honda's getting say under 25 there's areason and ts probably spiried diving. My 50 mile avg is 34mpg and high is 59. my commute was 100 miles open FWY.


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

As a matter of fact yes I've been getting below 25. And FYI my driving habits are pretty decent. Check fuelly yourself for a 07 Honda Accord v6 4 door.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Classy56 said:


> My TL "S" got 27-30 on the FWY and I was always in the fast lane. If you drive the diesel hard, it's only going to get you 35mpg on HWY. Maybe time to reconsider, throw some headers on that V6 and wax it up


I drive 75-80mph in the fast lane most all the commute and get 43-45mpg. You must have a lot of stop and go traffic. To get 35 id havr to be rollin 90+


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Indyeco6spd said:


> The only catch is the warranty started on 6/1/15. Ask for Curtis he is a really nice guy.


Brand new cars with the warranties that have already started, are generally some kind of Demo car. The GM dealer, I used to work at, got the California State Fair cars, directly in from GM. When they get done demoing the cars, there are huge discounts on these cars, and not to mention, huge paychecks for the salesman. These usually have thousands of dollars in them, since GM owns them directly. The easy way to tell the cars we had on the lot that were State Fair cars, were, in the corner of the Monroney (window sticker) will say "General Motors" versus the name of the dealership. This should probably be true, if this is what happened with this car. If thats the case, there are a lot of room for the dealers to move in this car. Downfall, they've seen a lot of seat time, and may have some slight damage, so look closely.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> Brand new cars with the warranties that have already started, are generally some kind of Demo car. The GM dealer, I used to work at, got the California State Fair cars, directly in from GM. When they get done demoing the cars, there are huge discounts on these cars, and not to mention, huge paychecks for the salesman. These usually have thousands of dollars in them, since GM owns them directly. The easy way to tell the cars we had on the lot that were State Fair cars, were, in the corner of the Monroney (window sticker) will say "General Motors" versus the name of the dealership. This should probably be true, if this is what happened with this car. If thats the case, there are a lot of room for the dealers to move in this car. Downfall, they've seen a lot of seat time, and may have some slight damage, so look closely.


I can appreciate what your experience has been with demos. This car is NOT a demo car. It is exactly as I described it. It is probably the best deal based on price and condition for a 2015 Cruze diesel in the country.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Sounds like you're in a pickle with the trade-in. Still need to work on price but at this point the dealer could take 10k off and still screw you on trade, financing, and insurance.
> 
> So after you get them down to 20k, Keep an eye on the APR and I'd deff. get GAP ins!!! Just for comparison Capitol One offered 1.45% on a 5yr loan and I paid 250 for the GAP(again 100 over cost) So shop your rates before hand


Careful of Capital One, spam calls near the due date. Glad I got my car paid off from them. Cruze is under Ally.


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

My current car is through ally as well!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Indyeco6spd said:


> I can appreciate what your experience has been with demos. This car is NOT a demo car. It is exactly as I described it. It is probably the best deal based on price and condition for a 2015 Cruze diesel in the country.


Demo cars don't necessarily mean, they were actually demoed. In fact the Cruze diesel that went to the state fair, had 24 miles on it and was just parked and not driven. Seems weird to me that the warranty has started, already. There has to be a reason. Warranties don't just start because the car has been sitting on the lot. Something has to activate it. It could be a roll back.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> Demo cars don't necessarily mean, they were actually demoed. In fact the Cruze diesel that went to the state fair, had 24 miles on it and was just parked and not driven. Seems weird to me that the warranty has started, already. There has to be a reason. Warranties don't just start because the car has been sitting on the lot. Something has to activate it. It could be a roll back.


I spoke with this dealer several times and asked many questions, this isn't my first rodeo. Just as I stated Memorial Day sale 25% off of MSRP on this car on a NEW diesel. The sale ends and the dealer was able to TAG the car on 6/1/15 and keep the sale price until the car sells. I have a brother that bought a Chevrolet truck exactly the same way. If you are so skeptical just call the dealer and you will find I know what the **** I am talking about. I will admit it is unusual but that is what they told me and they have no reason to lie to me. People on here are buying 2014 for about the same as a deal on a 2015. If you are somewhat near Iowa this is a better deal. I don't know what internally they call this type of deal, if it is demo with 10 miles, who the heck cares, it's a good deal for the right buyer. Current incentives in my zip code is a whopping 1000 dollar rebate. This is equivalent to GMS price and a $5000 rebate. And everyone gets this price, don't have to be a gm employee retiree or family member.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

VEHICLE 

 Vehicle: 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1PY69 4dr Sdn Diesel AT   Stock #: E7192318  VIN: 1G1P75SZ9E7192318  Miles: 15 
 PURCHASE OPTION  Vehicle Price:$27,650.00  AutoNation Savings:-$2,076.00  Customer Rebate:-$5,530.00  Vehicle Selling Price:$20,044.00      Sales Tax (estimate):+$1,582.75  Tag/Registration Fees (estimate):+$298.75  Tire/Battery/MVWEA:+$8.50  Dealer Service Fee:+$699.95  Balance Due (estimate):$22,633.95 
No Trade-In

FINANCE OPTIONS Cash Down48 months 
Rebates: $5,530
APR: 3.99 %60 months 
Rebates: $5,530
APR: 3.99 %72 months 
Rebates: $5,530
APR: 3.99 %$10,000 $287$234$199$12,000 $242$197$168$13,000 $219$179$152






 


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Thats what i paid for mine in Dec 2014. I thought it was a decent deal


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

What options are on your car?


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

This is my thought for the OP. If you're looking for an economic vehicle to drive for a lengthy commute that has more standard features than a 1.4t eco, the diesel is a great car. If you're going to trade it again in a year or two, save yourself the trouble and look for something else. I've driven many different vehicles, and of them all I enjoy driving the cruze the most. We've put just over 29,000 miles on ours since we drove it home on 8/15/2014. We've had to go to the dealer a couple of times, but regardless, I love this car. I can envision it someday being the ugly vehicle that my kids don't want to drive with well over 250,000 miles on it. We purchased an extended warranty from GM, it wasn't that much money and we have bumper to bumper through 100,000 miles, so that any unforeseen mechanical failures prior to 100k were taken care of by the dealer. By 100,000 miles, it will be paid off.

Of all of the Cruze models, the diesel is the most enjoyable to drive. We've made multiple road trips to St. Louis from Dallas, about 4 so far I believe, and I've driven to Oklahoma City for work about 5 times.

Some things that are worthy of noting:

*DEF Fluid:* It appears that a tank of DEF will last ~10,000 miles.
*Fuel Filter: *GM charges an arm and a leg for this, I believe members here have been able to buy the filter for <$40
*DPF:* We had to take ours back for a manual regen, I'm not sure what caused it. The weekend prior I was pussyfooting around trying to play the MPG game, and probably didn't build enough heat to get a regen done when it was needed. Don't be afraid to put your foot in it.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

pioneer radio, backup camera, crash avoidance ( the little light in the mirror thing).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Indyeco6spd said:


> Just as I stated Memorial Day sale 25% off of MSRP on this car on a NEW diesel. The sale ends and the dealer was able to TAG the car on 6/1/15 and keep the sale price until the car sells.


Ah, the sale comes from GM. By creating a fictitious sale, they get the car at the low price (and cars with lower prices are easier to sell) - but it starts the warranty clock.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

econrey said:


> Some things that are worthy of noting:
> 
> *DEF Fluid:* It appears that a tank of DEF will last ~10,000 miles.
> *Fuel Filter: *GM charges an arm and a leg for this, I believe members here have been able to buy the filter for <$40
> *DPF:* We had to take ours back for a manual regen, I'm not sure what caused it. The weekend prior I was pussyfooting around trying to play the MPG game, and probably didn't build enough heat to get a regen done when it was needed. Don't be afraid to put your foot in it.


the F stands for fluid, so its DE fluid, or DEF.

def is <$15 a jug, 10,000 miles so...0.15 cents a mile

fuel filter is <$100 40,000 miles so.... 0.25 cents a mile

not even half a cent per mile for the two items

assuming (on the low end)...$3/gallon diesel, 40mpg avg...would cost $48 for 640 miles for fuel, plus $2.56 for def/fuel filter or $3.16/gallon for fuel, def and fuel filter cost

if you were to get 2mpg more, that would equal the 0.4 cents per mile (at $3/gallon)

_im 99% sure on my math, but ive only been awake for 1hr_


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like funny math to me, at 100 bucks for a fuel filter it would be .025 cents per mile not .25 cents per mile. Anyway I'm at 54K and on my original fuel filter. I plan on changing it at 60K minimum. I'm in So Cal so moisture is not an issue and I've increased my fuel filter SD Ford diesel as well. May even go 80K which would make that cost .012 cents per mile. Oh BTW the DEF is .015 cents a mile not .15 cents, $15.00 divided by 10K. I think I'm using two 15 dollar containers every 10K or one every oil change @6K.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

warloc said:


> Looks like funny math to me, at 100 bucks for a fuel filter it would be .025 cents per mile not .25 cents per mile. Anyway I'm at 54K and on my original fuel filter. I plan on changing it at 60K minimum. I'm in So Cal so moisture is not an issue and I've increased my fuel filter SD Ford diesel as well. May even go 80K which would make that cost .012 cents per mile. Oh BTW the DEF is .015 cents a mile not .15 cents, $15.00 divided by 10K. I think I'm using two 15 dollar containers every 10K or one every oil change @6K.


1500 cents divided by 10,000 miles is 0.15 cents, isnt it?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL I figured there would be some confusion about the cents. Many people think ".25 cents" means a quarter. (Hint - It doesn't. "25 cents" is a quarter. ".25 cents" is 1/4 of 1 cent)


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

diesel said:


> LOL I figured there would be some confusion about the cents. Many people think ".25 cents" means a quarter. (Hint - It doesn't. "25 cents" is a quarter. ".25 cents" is 1/4 of 1 cent)


Even Verizon gets it wrong.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN9LZ3ojnxY


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

So your saying that if I have $1.25 its one dollar and 1/4 cent, I don't think so. 1/4 of a cent is .025 where I live LOL, decimal points need to be in the correct place.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

warloc said:


> Looks like funny math to me, at 100 bucks for a fuel filter it would be .025 cents per mile not .25 cents per mile. Anyway I'm at 54K and on my original fuel filter. I plan on changing it at 60K minimum. I'm in So Cal so moisture is not an issue and I've increased my fuel filter SD Ford diesel as well. May even go 80K which would make that cost .012 cents per mile. Oh BTW the DEF is .015 cents a mile not .15 cents, $15.00 divided by 10K. I think I'm using two 15 dollar containers every 10K or one every oil change @6K.


What reading is the DIC giving you on your fuel filter (% left)? It sounds like you have a good system worked out, but 80k seems extreme. Especially for a filter you can get for $60-$70. I believe the systems hits 0 after 10k gallons of fuel. That's a lot of fuel to filter.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn't post about DEF, fuel filters and the DPF based on their financial impacts. They are all items that you have to be aware of if you're going to own the diesel variant of the Cruze or and modern vehicle with a diesel engine. 

You can calculate cost per mile if you would like, but at the end of the day most folks don't have an account setup in which they accrue for maintenance. Additionally, one jug of DEF does not fill the DEF tank on the Cruze. 

You also need to be aware that the same 2 miles per gallon extra that you claim will pay for the extra items, DEF and fuel filter, cannot be used to offset the cost of the diesel Cruze over the 1.4t Eco therefore increasing the amount of time before an owner would "break-even".

I'm not going to do a bunch of maths in the thread, I just wanted to post some additional information for the OP. I love my Cruze, but I didn't buy it because it was the smartest purchase, there was/is some novelty involved.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Indyeco6spd said:


> I spoke with this dealer several times and asked many questions, this isn't my first rodeo. Just as I stated Memorial Day sale 25% off of MSRP on this car on a NEW diesel. The sale ends and the dealer was able to TAG the car on 6/1/15 and keep the sale price until the car sells. I have a brother that bought a Chevrolet truck exactly the same way. If you are so skeptical just call the dealer and you will find I know what the **** I am talking about. I will admit it is unusual but that is what they told me and they have no reason to lie to me. People on here are buying 2014 for about the same as a deal on a 2015. If you are somewhat near Iowa this is a better deal. I don't know what internally they call this type of deal, if it is demo with 10 miles, who the heck cares, it's a good deal for the right buyer. Current incentives in my zip code is a whopping 1000 dollar rebate. This is equivalent to GMS price and a $5000 rebate. And everyone gets this price, don't have to be a gm employee retiree or family member.


Yeah, never said you didn't know what the **** you were talking about. You can only go on the information they give you. This isn't against what you know, at all. I sold cars. 

Dealerships are shady, and it's not necessarily that they are or aren't lying to you. Sometimes even the salesman don't get the right information and aren't passing that same information onto you. 

And you're also right about it not mattering if it's a demo. I'm not saying that the car is junk, even if it's been demoed. That's the not what the point is, either. The point is, something started the factory warranty and I was curious about what that was. 

There aren't many things short of actually selling the car, or titling the car, that start the warranty. And it doesn't even matter if the warranty has started. My only question was, why has it started? 

Sounds like a good deal. I got $5580 off all 3 of my Ecos. I waited until the exact same incentives were available before I bought each one, so I know they can be had for a low, low price. 

The best advice I can give someone looking for a good deal, is buy on a holiday, buy on a weekend, and or buy at the end of the month/ year. And buy from a big volume dealer. 

And just when you think you've gotten the best deal possible, you will find a dealer willing to make an even better one, by offering ICVs or incentive cash vouchers. But wait for them to offer them to you, because walking in and asking for ICVs is like, "ok, this guy is an a**hole." 

So, there are plenty of ways to get great deals.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Cruze tech, all they told me was in order to keep the 25% off they had to TAG the car, what ever TAG means, my understanding was they had to show the car being in service or sold while the 25% off sale was going on in order to keep the much lower price. Its an unique deal for sure. So whomever actually buys the car it will show 6/1/15 as purchase date. Ok that's all I know about this car, If someone has an interest in the car, please do your own due diligence on the details.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> So your saying that if I have $1.25 its one dollar and 1/4 cent, I don't think so. 1/4 of a cent is .025 where I live LOL, decimal points need to be in the correct place.


No. That ($1.25) is 1 dollar and .25 of a dollar, or a dollar and a quarter. It is sensitive to the context. ".25 cents" (1/4 of 1 cent) is not at all the same as "$.25" (1/4 of one dollar - or 25 cents)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Kexlox said:


> Even Verizon gets it wrong.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN9LZ3ojnxY


That is funny. It's been a pet peeve of mine for a while, but there will always be plenty of people who just... don't... get... it...


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

diesel said:


> No. That ($1.25) is 1 dollar and .25 of a dollar, or a dollar and a quarter. It is sensitive to the context. ".25 cents" (1/4 of 1 cent) is not at all the same as "$.25" (1/4 of one dollar - or 25 cents)


Hilarious. I literally laughed out loud.

Where has this been all my life?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

warloc said:


> So your saying that if I have $1.25 its one dollar and 1/4 cent, I don't think so. 1/4 of a cent is .025 where I live LOL, decimal points need to be in the correct place.


$1.25 = 125 cents = 125.0 cents

1/4 of a cent is 0.25 cents or $0.*0*025 (fixed)

units are as important as decimal positions


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

boraz said:


> $1.25 = 125 cents = 125.0 cents
> 
> 1/4 of a cent is 0.25 cents or $0.025
> 
> units are as important as decimal positions


*cough* $0.0025 *cough*ccasion14:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Kexlox said:


> *cough* $0.0025 *cough*ccasion14:


oops :grin:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL at how this thread to a turn. 


CruzeTech said:


> Yeah, never said you didn't know what the **** you were talking about. You can only go on the information they give you. This isn't against what you know, at all. I sold cars.
> 
> Dealerships are shady, and it's not necessarily that they are or aren't lying to you. Sometimes even the salesman don't get the right information and aren't passing that same information onto you.
> 
> ...


yeah I was always under the 'assumption" warranty starts when the car is titled/registered by the 1st owner. I had a 2003 Mazda 6 in the middle 2004 sold as new with 150 miles on it. Warranty started at 150 miles and I just about used that warranty up until I sold them the car back. Went through a pulley and engine failure in 9k miles and all the other guys with similar miles were going through trannys. I didn't learn my lesson at all and got 2 more 1st year production cars and wow what an experience.


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm going in tomorrow to talk to a dealer about another ctd. I hope I walk out a proud owner!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sfine118 said:


> I'm going in tomorrow to talk to a dealer about another ctd. I hope I walk out a proud owner!


Best of luck in getting a new Cruze diesel. The one in Iowa I shared with the forum sold, hoping someone from forum purchased the car.


----------



## Sfine118 (Jul 13, 2015)

Haha I was in talks with them about that car a few days ago.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck, keep us posted


----------

